# Overhead Door company wiring diagram



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

I am trying to double check myself on a door opener issue. 
Does anyone have a wiring diagram for a Overhead Door Opener, Model SEL-201, 1/2 hp, 110 volt?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.overheaddoor.com/Pages/downloads.aspx


----------

